# affordable medical coverage help



## ggtam000 (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have lot of knowledge about health coverage because i rarely seek treatment. Now gf is having a baby but she has gone through rought times. To make the long story short, she lost her job and lost her coverage. She is in another country. She needs to go back to USA because of current medical condition. I am going for a private medical plan during the pregnancy. 

Now questions number one: i tried to add her as domestic partner through my employers plan, but they required me that she lived with me for 8 months at least and they will do the check. I asked her what is the required papers as a proof they said they can't tell and conversation is being recorded. 

Question number two: I dont have public one is good for her. In my knowledge it is medicaid etc. I am not sure what the drawback of public one but i believe lower quality service, long wait? 
I have kaiser permanente in CA as my employer covered however, since because of the issue above, she looks like not being eligible, so I am buying on my own. Got a quote ranging from $116-$425. I am considering to purchase this in few days but if you guy know any good choice cheaper and reasonably covered plans from other companies please let me know. I would like couple of choices and comparisons. 

Since she is not employed, I am also looking at Medi-cal which is part of Medicaid. I am not sure how the choices weigh between Medi-cal or some private insurance. Can someone give basic info? 

Thanks!


----------



## Moiraine (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know about Medi-cal, but I've seen plenty of people use Medicaid. If she's pregnant and unemployed, then she should be eligible for Medicaid. 

I don't have any experience using Medicaid myself. I do know that some physicians won't accept Medicaid patients. I don't agree on the lower quality service. You can always have good or poor service anywhere. It simply depends on which hospital or which clinic you go to.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

My DH is self-employed and we put just me on a better coverage plan when I was having my second. It cost $860/month almost 5 years ago. Are you sure the plan for $116 - 425 includes maternity? What's the deductible? 

If she's unemployed and you guys aren't married, my guess is that medicaid will be your cheapest bet. Good luck!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

She's not living in the US? If she were living in the US, she would be eligible for Medicaid. Something doesn't sound right about that individual policy you found. It's way too cheap. There's a chance it may not even cover preexisting conditions (i.e. pregnancy).


----------



## ggtam000 (Aug 9, 2012)

northernlights said:


> My DH is self-employed and we put just me on a better coverage plan when I was having my second. It cost $860/month almost 5 years ago. Are you sure the plan for $116 - 425 includes maternity? What's the deductible?
> 
> If she's unemployed and you guys aren't married, my guess is that medicaid will be your cheapest bet. Good luck!!


Okay i shd have said that i just did a quick quote online and did not even include pre-existing condition. So I should be sure pre-existing condition makes go up. I went over the coverage and found that it covers the pre/post natal care and hospital beds etc.


----------



## ggtam000 (Aug 9, 2012)

827Aug said:


> She's not living in the US? If she were living in the US, she would be eligible for Medicaid. Something doesn't sound right about that individual policy you found. It's way too cheap. There's a chance it may not even cover preexisting conditions (i.e. pregnancy).


Yes, it was just a quick and dirty quote.


----------



## Sameold (Aug 11, 2011)

If she's a US citizen she can get medicaid--not sure if she's merely a legal resident, but in that case make sure the baby's signed up immediately at birth.
How good medicaid is depends on where you are and which doctors take it. Any hospital that takes public funding has to take it, but doctors can refuse, or may take only so many patients.
In answer to your No. one question, in the US, if you marry her, that would be an event which would let you enroll her. I don't know if the pregnancy would be covered, though, unless she can have COBRA coverage extended from her previous employer.
Your state should have a number, in mine it is 211, just tell them what your issue is and they will get you a in contact with state employee who is knowledgeable about the possible options.


----------

